# ANCC cane display



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The American National cane club we'll have a show space at the Annual Thresherman's Reunion
August 12 - 15, 2015 at Rough and Tumble in Kinzers, PA. If you live in driving distance there is much to see in addition to ANCC display.
www.roughandtumble.org


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I looked at the venue, very nice. I suppose something as "old timey" as wood working and walking sticks would be a good match.

Got to see a steam tractor and sorghum press running a few decades ago. Very impressive. Huge metal wheels, and a whistle like a locomotive. It wasn't in great shape, lots of leaking gaskets, so it was fuming steam and spouting bubbling water here and there.


----------

